# New coop



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

This coop is taking much longer then i thought day 8

I used 3/4 inch 9 ga Expanded metal I really like it


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*coop floor*

9 ga expanded metal


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

your attached images is not working and the one on your post is small even on my 40 inch screen have you use your ablum to place your pictures yet? good place to start


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*new coop*

some new photos


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks good  Good Luck.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

It's looking good....


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Coming along nice!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you will be happy in the long run that you took your time, It looks fabulouse!


----------

